# Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen



## Trollwut (3. April 2014)

Nach dem zweiten Ansitz ohne Fisch mach ich mir langsam Gedanken.
Woran könnte es liegen?

Die Fische sind definitiv da, erkennbar an springenden Karpfen, Blasen vom Grund aufsteigen und "Buckelwahlmoves", und das nicht gerade wenig.
Aber an der Rute absolut keine Reaktion. Keine Schnurschwimmer, kein ins Maul nehmen und wieder Ausspucken, kein Run, absolut garnichts.
Als ob sie wüssten, welcher Käder mit Haken versehen ist.

Sowohl an den Ködern, als auch an der Vorfachlänge hab ich schon gedreht.
Was könnte der Grund sein, und wie bekommt man doch wieder Karpfen an den Haken?


----------



## joedreck (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Tja wenn man das mal wüsste. Ich würde sagen da heißt es flexibel bleiben. Vll einen neuen Dip testen oder vielleicht mal eine andere Montage. 
Gut zu wissen wären vll auch mal deine Vorgehensweise, Futter, anfüttern, etc. Da gibt es dann mit Sicherheit einige Experten die dir hier helfen können.


----------



## wobbler68 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Hallo


Einfach mal den Köder wechseln.
Grade jetzt im Frühjahr ,habe ich sonst mit dem guten alten Tauwurm,mehr Erfolg gehabt als die	die Boilies ,angeboten haben.
Zwar nicht die größten(um die 60 cm) aber mehr als die Boilie Fraktion(5:2).:q

Jetzt ist alles am Gewässergrund am sprießen ,das Leben erwacht.
Da finden die Fische viele "Fleischliche"Leckerbissen ,die sonst im Pflanzenwald schwer zu finden sind.
Und das fängt der Wurm.


----------



## Franky (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Ich gehe dann meistens zum Gegenangriff über und futtere extrem genüsslich meine Stulle... 
Es gab schon Zeiten, da fingen die genau dann an zu beissen, wenn ich ins Brötchen gemampft habe!


----------



## Lommel (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Vielleicht ja mehr Tarnung. Ich wechsel in solchen Fällen schon mal das Leadcore von grün auf transparent, wer weiss auf welchen Bodenbelag dein Köder liegt. Andere Alternative: Leadcore weglassen, 2m Schlagschnur aus FC, diese als Helicopterrig auslegen, FC Mit kleinen Tungstenperlen beschweren so das alles schön platt auf dem Grund liegt, Rig 50 cm vom Blei entfernt mit 2 Perlen fixieren (Scheuchwirkung Blei). Solltest du Pop-up fischen das Rig noch mit knetbaren Tungsten austarieren. Schnur nicht straffen sondern mit kontrollierten Schnurbogen fischen.
Sollte alles nicht helfen aufs Wetter schieben und die evtl. Fänge deiner Mitangler geflissentlich ignorieren.


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Fotografieren, Geocachen, Helden zeugen - mir fällt da so einiges ein ....


----------



## Andal (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Es gibt eben Tage, da gewinnt der Fisch. Dafür gibts dann wieder Tage, da verliert der Angler. Rainers Vorschlag derweil Helden zu zeugen, schafft zumindest emotional eine gewisse Abhilfe und sorgt für eine gewisse Entspannung im Schritt! :vik:


----------



## JimiG (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Also bei mir beißen die Viechter meistens gerade dann wenn ich es mir gemütlich gemacht habe und gerade schön auf der Liege liege,oder auch wenn ich gerade pi... muss oder gehe. 

Meist hatte ich im Frühjahr mit Frolic am Haar richtig gut gefangen wenn mit Boilies nichts ging. Schöner Nebeneffekt waren dann meist auch große Brassen oder schöne Schleien die dem Zeug dann auch nicht widerstehen konnten.


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Warten, Stelle wechseln, Wassertemperaturen nehmen oder sich einfach an der natur freuen!


----------



## matscher83 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Moin,#h

Diesen Phänomen habe ich zur zeit och!!!!#q
bin zur zeit damit beschäftigt mich mit dem Karpfenangeln genauer zu beschäftigen(Ruten,Rollen,ROd Pod etc etc) halt die Grundausrüstung ist vorhanden und vorfüttern war ich auch schon u es hat auch 2mal schon auf Frolic am Haar geklappt....AAAAAABER seit gut 1 1/2 Wochen schneider ich fachgerecht ab:c:c:cKein Piepser gelegentlich mal ein "Rollen" am Platz.schon zusatzlich mit Hartmais angefüttert und am Haar geangelt und sogar gestern mit Pop Up"Halibut" dran gehabt aber nix zu machen....ist das denn mal so eine Durststrecke oder kann sich eienr das momentan besser zusammenreimen???


----------



## pike-81 (3. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Zum Thema Helden zeugen:
Vielleicht tun die Karpfen bei Dir das schon?
Die von Dir beschriebene Aktivität könnte darauf hindeuten. 
Normalerweise ist das im Mai-Juli der Fall, aber im milden 2014 ist die Natur ja mit vielem etwas früher dran. 
Allgemein ist eine Beißflaute doch nichts Tragisches, und macht unser Hobby doch erst interessant. 
Wenn Du mehrere Ruten draußen hast, würde ich mit einer bei Altbewährtem bleiben, und mit der anderen experimentieren. 
Petri


----------



## Justsu (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nach dem zweiten Ansitz ohne Fisch mach ich mir langsam Gedanken.
> Woran könnte es liegen?
> 
> Die Fische sind definitiv da, erkennbar an springenden Karpfen, Blasen vom Grund aufsteigen und "Buckelwahlmoves", und das nicht gerade wenig.
> ...


 
Woher weisst Du das? 

Meine Vermutung wäre, dass die Fische Deinen Hakenköder nicht nehmen, weil er sich anders verhält als die umliegenden Leckerbissen. Damit wären die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten u.A.: 

1. Dein Köder ist wegen des Hakens schwerer als das umliegende Futter - Lösung: Hakenköder ausbalancieren

2. Dein Köder weicht vom umliegeden aufgenommen Futter ab: Du hast z.B. mit Partikeln, Pellets und Boilies gefüttert, fischst aber nur mit Boilies und die Fische fressen gerade nur die Boilies nicht - Lösung: Mit Partikeln oder Pellets fischen.

3. Dein Köder verhält sich aufgrund der Montage anders beim Ansaugen oder der Haken fasst nicht richtig - Lösung: anderes Rig ausprobieren / Haken nachschärfen / Hakenform ändern.

4. Dein Köder schmeckt/riecht anders als das umliegende Futter - Lösung: Auf Dips, Ummantelungen, etc. verzichten und den Ködern nicht welchseln bzw. schon vor dem Angeln in Wasser auswaschen lassen.

5. Eine beliebige Kombination aus den vier vorgenannten Fällen:q

Das sind jetzt nur so meine ad hoc Ideen, die ich ausprobieren würde... als aler letztes würde ich die Stelle wechseln: "springenden Karpfen, Blasen vom Grund aufsteigen und "Buckelwahlmoves""!!!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Saarhunter (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Nabend,

da gibts keine Pauschallösung! Einfach mal alles durch den Garten ausprobieren. Bei uns am See hat sich die fängige Zeit bis spät in die Nacht verschoben. Ab 23 Uhr und wieder in den frühen Morgenstunden läufts richtig gut. Dazwischen gibts nur die ein oder anderen Fänge. Andere Angler sind auch am verzweifeln aber das liegt einfach nur daran das diese genau dann Einpacken wenn die Fische anfangen richtig zu Fressen


----------



## punkarpfen (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Zu dieser Jahereszeit sind Blanks nichts ungewöhnliches. Es hilft nur munter weiterzuangeln und dann wird schon was gehen.


----------



## EMZET (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Bei uns beißen sie im Moment ausschließlich auf Maden und Mistwürmer. Alles Andere versagt kläglich.


----------



## phirania (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Evtl. sind die schon im Liebesspiel..
Bei uns Kocht das Wasser,Brassen sind schon am Ablaichen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Letzten Samstag 4 Angler an einem sehr gut besetzten 1ha-Weiher. Nicht ein Biss in 5 Stunden.

 Gestern haben sie laut dem Kollegen dafür sehr gut gebissen. Die Viecher sind momentan halt zickig. Locker bleiben.

 Ich mache das ganz pragmatisch: Wenn die Karpfen nicht beißen, hole ich mir am anderen See einen Sack voller Zwergwelse oder kleine Brassen. Werden dann filetiert und lecker gebraten bzw. eingelegt. Spaß garantiert, Angeltag gerettet. Die Karpfen können mich mal ... :q


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten. 
Ich füttere mit Hühner-Legemehl, gemischt mit Weizen und Pellets. Darin nur ne Hand voll Boilies.
Insgesamt pro Tag ca 5-10 Kilo, je nachdem wie viele Kleinfische am Platz sind.
Fische hauptsächlich mit den Pellets, die auch im Futter sind. Allerdings auch Maiskette und Erdnuss sowie Boilies und Wurm probiert.


Die anderen Karpfenspezis am See fangen auch nur sehr sporadisch.

Habe heute statt experimentieren wieder auf die am See erprobte Montage eingesetzt. Normales Standartrig in 7cm ohne Leadcore, Blei am Safetyrig, 16er Einzelpellet. Bin die letzten Tage immer um ca halb 10 heim. Bin heute mal um 10 nach 10 heim, und konnte um 10 einen Kugelfisch fangen. Denke also, dass die Karpfen ihre Fressphase in die Nacht verlegt haben, und tagsüber wahrscheinlich eher eingeschränkt Futter aufnehmen


----------



## spike999 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

sind 2 Blanknächte zu dieser jahreszeit sooo ungewöhnlich...find ich nicht #d...
5-10 kg pro tag???
vieleicht mal andere Wege gehen als die ganzen Spezis...


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Ich red nicht von Nächten, sondern von ca 6 Stunden nachmittags. Sehr ungewöhnlich bei uns am See. Selbst beim Rotaugenstippen sind normal amTag1-2 Karpfen dabei.

5-10 kg, gerade bei Partikeln sind noch sehr wenig. Wir haben, gerade an meiner Stelle, sehr sehr viele Weißfische und ne Menge Brassen. Ich geh sogar so weit zu sagen, dass am Ende nur ca 500g für Karpfen liegen bleiben. Und das werden auch nur die Pellets sein


----------



## Frezeitangler (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Ein mir bekannter Teamangler (seineszeichens also nicht gerade unerfahren) blieb in letzter Zeit sage und schreibe 20 Nächte Schneider - am Stück wohlgemerkt - bis er mal wieder einen Gelben fing. Zu blanken ist keine Schande, nicht zu dieser Zeit.
Ich selbst war dieses Jahr erst 2x draußen, Ende letzter Woche und heute, jeweils 4 Stunden von Mittag bis Nachmittag. Heute blieb ich Schneider, vergangenen Freitag konnte ich zumindest einen Satzer und eine mittlere Brachse verhaften. Nicht viel, aber immerhin ein bißchen Fisch.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mit mehr auch gar nicht gerechnet.....
Die Brasse hatte sauber Laichausschlag, mich hat es gewundert dass ich sie überhaupt zum Fressen überreden konnte.

Meine Beobachtung deckt sich mit denen hier: Die Karpfen rollen und sind dabei vermehrt aktiv zu werden, in Beißlaune sind sie jedoch nicht.

Für meine dargereichten Boilies, Pop-Up´s und größeren Pellets haben sie sich überhaupt nicht interessiert. Mag sein dass es Nachts besser laufen würde, da ich aber gern ohne Zelt und nur mit Schlafsack bewaffnet unter freiem Himmel auf meiner Liege penne um den Sternenhimmel zu sehen, ist mir das zur Zeit noch zu frisch um draußen zu nächtigen (milder Frühling hin oder her). Deshalb beschränke ich mich momentan noch auf die Sonnenstunden - mit entsprechend magerer Ausbeute.

Im Prinzip bin ich schon so eingestellt mein Tackle nicht umsonst ans Wasser zu schleppen, ein Tag mit Fisch ist mir deutlich lieber als einer ohne, in Depressionen verfalle ich aber dennoch nicht wenn ich mit trockenem Kescher wieder abziehen muss. Deswegen lasse ich mir sicher keine grauen Haare wachsen und in hektische Aktionen wie 10 mal Rig und Köder tauschen verfalle ich erst recht nicht. 

Meine 2 Fische habe ich mit der Feederrute in einem kleineren See gefangen, nahe am Rand (3m vom Ufer entfernt) in seichtem, etwas wärmeren Wasser. Köder waren jeweils süßfruchtige Dumbelts und Helibut-Pellets mit 10mm. Bei 2 relativ kurzen Ansitzen dieses Jahr von Erfahrung zu sprechen wäre anmaßend, aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja deine Taktik dahingehend anzupassen. Im tiefen, freien Wasser blieben meine 16er und 20er Murmeln auf jeden Fall unangetastet, der Bissanzeiger gab nicht einen Piepser von sich.

Weniger ist mehr - von groß angelegten Fütterungsaktionen rate ich deshalb ab - zumindest momentan. Etwas PVA mit Partikeln und gut ist´s. 

Viel Glück und Petri!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

zuviel futter,für diese jahreszeit.

füttere im frühjahr nicht sehr viel. 
2-6 futterballen mit mais  4mm pellets ,boilie stücke mehr nicht.

war dieses jahr glaube ich noch nicht blank,konnte immer meine karpfen fangen.


testen probieren,abheben von der masse, fische aktiv suchen u.s.w.


----------



## wusel345 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Moin Kollegen,

ihr habt Probleme. Macht euch lieber mal Gedanken darüber was passiert, wenn nach 6 - 8 stundenlangen und vergeblichen Ansitzen pötzlich einer beisst. Womit man schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet hat. Das Herz rast, man ist dem Herzkasper nahe. Vor allem die Sekunde, in der der Pieper los quietscht; in der man erst gar nicht realisiert, was da gerade passiert. 

Folgende Symptome können auftreten:

- Schnappatmung
- bei Angelneulingen blankes Entsetzen wegen dem ungewohnten Geräusch
- kurze Atemnot mit Lähmung in den Beinen
- ungläubiges Staunen mit kurzzeitiger Bewegungsunfähigkeit
- es soll auch schon bei Frischlingen zu Hilferufen gekommen sein
- infolge des dauerhaften, kreischenden Pieptones völlige Desorientierung (besonders Nachts) am Angelplatz

:vik:


----------



## Dakarangus (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Also wenn ich schon einiges probiert hab und der Zielfisch einfach nicht will, fische ich auf andere Fischarten.
Das klingt etwas einfach, aber manchmal läufts halt einfach nicht, und wenn z.B. die Bachforellen in meinem Fluss wieder eine mir unerklärliche Maulsperre haben #c , dann versuche ich es nächsten Monat nochmal am Fluss und gehe solange im See auf irgendeine andere Fischart angeln.

Warum soll ich 4 tage alles probieren um vielleicht noch eine Bachforelle aus dem Unterstand zu kitzeln während im See grad die Rotaugen beißen?
Soviel Zeit hab ich leider auch nicht zum angeln.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Wenn Fische am Platz sind, dann sollten sie auch irgendwie zu fangen sein. Bei solch einen Anblick kann es schon einmal einen ordentlichen Adrenalienknall geben - ist aber sicher gewollt :vik:. Im Frühjahr nimm ich gerne gelb und süss, beste Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht, als ich meinen Spotmix (Partikelmix) mit den Fleischwolf durchgedreht habe, dann etwas Grundfutter dazu und dieses Teig ums Blei und auch die 14-er Murmel damit ummanteln. Kein weiteres Futter dazu geben, sonst sind die zu schnell satt. Ein paar Tage vorfüttern ist o.K. , aber zum fischen nur noch PVA oder "Spezialteigmischung".


----------



## Ralle2609 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Ich wurde sagen Fütter mal nur MAXIMAL die Hälfte und versuche noch eine Stunde länger zu bleiben |wavey:

Grade zu dieser Zeit musst du die Karre voll Partikeln nicht ans Wasser schleppen. Die Nahrungsaufnahme ist stark eingeschränkt.

Kleine Futtermengen
Kleine Köder (ruhig auch mal 12er Boilies etc oder boilies schälen)
Gut dippen(kaltes Wasser überträgt Gerüche schlechter)
Gute Köder die sich gut auswaschen


und dann läuft das!


Gruß#h


----------



## Black_Scorpion (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Hallo, 

also ich will mich auch mal zu den "Nörglern" gesellen. Mit den Feederruten und Mais/Made hab ich dieses Jahr schon Unmengen gefangen, jetzt sollten es aber doch die etwas Größeren sein... und? Genau - Nichts. 2Ansitze über 2 Nächte, 2 über eine Nacht - kein einziger Pieps. Gefüttert mit bisschen Mais und Weizen, paar Boilies und an den Haken mit PVA gecrushte und ganze Boilies. Mittlerweile hab ich die ganze Pallette durch: Fischige Boilies, Süße Boilies, Hartmais, Pop Ups, gedipt, ungedipt, 16mm, 20mm... also das ich 6 Nächte nix gefangen habe, ist mir so auch noch nie passiert. Trifft auch auf verschiedene Gewässer zu... Echt komisch manchmal mit den Rüsslern!!!! Aber nicht den Mut verlieren! 

Grüße
Black


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 5-10 kg, gerade bei Partikeln sind noch sehr wenig. Wir haben, gerade an meiner Stelle, sehr sehr viele Weißfische und ne Menge Brassen. Ich geh sogar so weit zu sagen, dass am Ende nur ca 500g für Karpfen liegen bleiben. Und das werden auch nur die Pellets sein



Du widersprichst dir mit deiner Aussage selbst. Wenn die Weißfische tatsächlich 90% wegfressen (was ich dir sofort glaube) ist die ganze Futteraktion für die Katz.

 Ich füttere vor einer 6-Stunden-Session ca. 1kg vergorenen Mais, zusätzlich eine Hand voll Pellets. Das war's. Wenn was für die Karpfen bleibt gut, wenn nicht auch gut. Ich fange meine Fische.

 10 kg für 6 Stunden sind komplett daneben. Deshalb haben wir im Verein diesen ganzen Futterirrsinn komplett eingedämmt. Fische fangen die Leute trotzdem.


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Muss den Nörglern auf die Finger klopfen. Heute am eigentlichen Angeltag nichts zusätzlich gefüttert, sondern lediglich mittags gefeedert.

7 kleinere Satzkarpfen und 1 dicker aal und n ordentlicher Klodeckel. Ich schätze, dass die kleinen sich die ganze Zeit den Ranzen vollgeschlagen haben, und ich einfach nur Pech hatte. Und der Radau der kleinen wird die großen ferngehalten haben


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass die kleinen sich die ganze Zeit den Ranzen vollgeschlagen haben, und ich einfach nur Pech hatte. Und der Radau der kleinen wird die großen ferngehalten haben



Ähnlich ging's mir heute. Hatte heute Urlaub und bin früh um 9 Uhr an einen Weiher angeln gefahren. Die ersten 2 Stunden nix, dann innerhalb 2 Stunden drei schöne Karpfen um die 8kg. Dann Giebel-Invasion. Die Viecher hatten erstaunliche Größen bis 40cm und haben die Karpfen offensichtlich dazu veranlasst, die Fressstelle zu wechseln. Kein Karpfenbiss mehr bis 18 Uhr.


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Endstand 10+- Satzkarpfen und einige Brassen. 1,5 Stunden nach dem letzten Satzkarpfen hatte ich nochmal nen guten Run, der aber ausgestiegen ist. Stützt die These, dass tagsüber die kleinen den Platz unsicher machen, und die großen erst spät nachts kommen. Werd sonntag auf montag mal über nacht bleiben, evtl bestätigt sich das ja


----------



## thanatos (5. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Warten, Stelle wechseln, Wassertemperaturen nehmen oder sich einfach an der natur freuen!



 seh ich auch so.|supergri
imer drann denken "mit Jeduld und Spucke  fangt man jede
Mucke"#6
Genieße einfach mal die streßfreie Ruhe.


----------



## nostradamus (5. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Danke thanatos! 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=127053


----------



## Dennis76 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Moinsen ,
ich hatte gestern ein Interessantes erlebnis.
Ich wollte nur ein paar std vom Ufer aus, die Karpfen ärgern habe so in 2-3m tiefe geangelt und da sich nach 3 std nichts tat machte ich eine erkundungstour mit dem Boot und wollte mal schauen ob die Fische schon in der flachen bucht 0,3 -.1,0 m sind.
Im glasklaren Wasser konnte ich einige satzer sehen, dann den ersten guten Fisch mit 10Kg + also hab ich mein Boot ca 10m von der stelle am ufer Festgemacht eine Montage 2 Tigers und  mit pva nach einer Std nichts, ca 100 m weiter sprang im Flachwasser ein richtig guter Fisch 2 x hintereinander,  ganz leise bin zu der stelle hin und es waren dort sehr viele Fische direkt neben meinem Boot und haben sich auch von mir  nicht stören lassen.
Ich habe einige Boilies und eine handvoll partikel direkt neben mir ins Wasser geworfen und nach ca 15 min sind die Fische zurückgekommen und haben sich überhaupt nicht für mein Futer oder die Montage Interessiert;+ Obwohl die schnur fast senkrecht ins hing , zwar nicht gespannd aber doch ziemlich auffällig  wie ich finde , dann habe ich mir einen grell Orangen Pop up aufs Haar gezogen und wieder ca 1m !! neben dem Boot abgelegt nach nur 1 min kommt sehr massiver Karpfen (deutlich über 15 Kg) aus einem Umgestürzten Baum direkt auf meinen Boilie zu und ohne zu zögern nimmt er den Boilie,  nach kurzem drill verliere ich den Fisch im Baum , bestimmt 15 min versuche ich den Fisch zu befreien,aber dann reißt leider (zum Glück nur) das vorfach#d
Eigentlich sollten dort alle Fische für stunden verschwunden sein,aber 10 min später beißt der nächste wieder auf einen bunten Pop up der mir leider ausschlitzt|evil:

Wie kann es sein, dass sich die Fische nicht fürs futter und die montge  Interessieren?? Und auch keine Scheu zeigen Zb vor dem Boot?? sehr merkwürdig?! (in dem See herscht das ganze Jahr sehr starker Angeldruck)

Das habe so noch nicht erlebt, war aber ein sehr Interessanter Angeltag auch ohne Fang.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

War gestern bis heute Mittag über Nacht.gestern Abend konnte ich wieder einige am Platz sehn, jedocch nichtmal an der Feederrute einen kleinen überlisten. Dann hab ich hoffnungsvoll auf die Nacht geschaut, konnte allerdings bis auf eine dicke Brasse leider garnichts fangen. 
Versteh leider überhaupt nicht, was da momentan los ist. Damit ist meine These vom Freitag wohl wieder über den Haufen geworfen.
Andere Karpfenangler am See könnten zu dritt nur 1 Fisch erwischen. Warum an einem Tag so geballt viele, an einem Anderen dann wieder garnichts?


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Da bewarheitet sich wieder das alte Sprichwort : Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag aber kein Fangtag bzw. der schlechteste Angeltag ist besser wie der beste Arbeitstag und immer Fangen ist doch auch langweilig ...


----------



## fossibär (7. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Also wenn ich mir nach zwei Schneidertagen schon Sorgen machen würde, hätte ich das Angeln wohl schon aufgegeben...|peinlichaber wahr.


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2014)

*AW: Was tun, wenn sie nicht beißen*

Ich bin beim Kaprfenangeln bei uns am See einfach sehr verwöhnt. Normal gehst du nie unter 2 Stück beim, deswegen die etwas frühe Nachfrage von mir. Bei anderen Fischarten denk ich erst am Wochen des nichtsfangens nach


----------

